# Class Tonight!



## wingchun100 (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't wait for class tonight. Sifu watched a video of me doing Chum Kiu and said he wanted to go over my timing during the stepping sections, as well as release of energy. What I love about this style is how tied together everything is. Improving on my footwork in chum kiu won't just improve chum kiu; it will improve EVERYTHING. Some styles are disconnected and/or full of a lot of fluff. Not so with wing chun.


----------



## Marnetmar (Mar 19, 2014)

In my (extremely limited) experience, Wing Chun is like a giant set of gears, where changing one gear changes the entire system, because how every technique is performed affects every other aspect of your WC.

Awesome to hear your Sifu cares about one-on-one experience with his students, that says a lot about him!


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 19, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> In my (extremely limited) experience, Wing Chun is like a giant set of gears, where changing one gear changes the entire system, because how every technique is performed affects every other aspect of your WC.
> 
> Awesome to hear your Sifu cares about one-on-one experience with his students, that says a lot about him!



His school has always been small. I think the largest class size we ever got was up to 20-25. Even then, that is nothing compared to what the tae kwon do schools draw around here. That's because he has stuck to his guns and is unwilling to give people something they don't deserve or aren't ready for. 

I'll post a story about that in a bit.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually, the story I was going to post would be more fitting in the horror story forum...I think. Well, maybe it could fit here depending on how I phrase it.


----------



## almost a ghost (Mar 19, 2014)

Wingchun100, I'm pretty positive I know who your instructor is. If we are thinking about the same person, then he's a great guy and I wish I got to work out with him more while I was living in Boston (I was trying to make it out to Albany at least once a month).


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 19, 2014)

almost a ghost said:


> Wingchun100, I'm pretty positive I know who your instructor is. If we are thinking about the same person, then he's a great guy and I wish I got to work out with him more while I was living in Boston (I was trying to make it out to Albany at least once a month).



Hey I will just say it because, unlike Master Wong, I don't hide my lineage: my instructor is Sifu Russ Cichon.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 20, 2014)

Something came up at the last minute so "class tonight" has actually become class TONIGHT, not last night. I know there was no real need to clarify, but hey...this is the point in the afternoon where I seek to post on here to entertain myself because the day at work has gotten repetitive and mind-numbing!


----------



## Marnetmar (Mar 20, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Hey I will just say it because, unlike Master Wong, I don't hide my lineage: my instructor is Sifu Russ Cichon.



For the record I'm pretty sure Master Wong is a mixture of Pan Nam and Yip Man lineages but as far as who his actual teachers were, that's a mystery.


----------



## Wingsingh (Mar 20, 2014)

What'sE=wingchun100;1627481]Hey I you What'say it because, unlike Master Wong, I don't hide my lineage: my instructor is Sifu Russ Cichon.[/QUOTE]

What has it got to do with you who taught my Sifu? What are you going to gain from knowing who taught Master Wong? I know who his Sifu was but what have I gained from it, Nothing. 

Instead of worrying about others, you'd be better served, training harder!


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 21, 2014)

Wingsingh said:


> What'sE=wingchun100;1627481]Hey I you What'say it because, unlike Master Wong, I don't hide my lineage: my instructor is Sifu Russ Cichon.



What has it got to do with you who taught my Sifu? What are you going to gain from knowing who taught Master Wong? I know who his Sifu was but what have I gained from it, Nothing. 

Instead of worrying about others, you'd be better served, training harder![/QUOTE]

I wasn't "worried" about anyone. It was a joke in reference to the fact that on another thread on this board, someone pointed out that they searched long and hard but could not find who exactly taught Master Wong.


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I wasn't "worried" about anyone. It was a joke in reference to the fact that on another thread on this board, someone pointed out that they searched long and hard but could not find who exactly taught Master Wong.



I think it's legit to ask about a man's background, where and with whom a person trained, for how long, and so on. In the Martial Arts world thats sort of like asking where somebody went to school and what degrees they have. Of course, background isn't everything. There are Harvard grads who are frauds and failures, and conversley there are  brilliant self-educated men. So too in the martial arts you may find that rare autodidact who is brilliant.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 21, 2014)

geezer said:


> I think it's legit to ask about a man's background, where and with whom a person trained, for how long, and so on. In the Martial Arts world thats sort of like asking where somebody went to school and what degrees they have. Of course, background isn't everything. There are Harvard grads who are frauds and failures, and conversley there are  brilliant self-educated men. So too in the martial arts you may find that rare autodidact who is brilliant.



True, but I wasn't really questioning the guy's background. I was making a joking reference to an old thread I saw once called "Master Wong: legit?" Someone in that thread said they had searched around but could not find who his teacher had been. I guess if someone doesn't browse old threads as much as I do, they wouldn't get it...like the other guy didn't. LOL

Oh, and happy 300th to me.


----------



## Wingsingh (Mar 21, 2014)

OTE=geezer; think it's legit to ask about a man's background, where and with whom a person trained, for how long, and so on. In the Martial Arts world thats sort of like asking where somebody went to school and what degrees they have. Of course, background isn't everything. There are Harvard grads who are frauds and failures, and conversley there are  brilliant self-educated men. So too in the martial arts you may find that rare autodidact who is brilliant.[/QUOTE]

It's Master Wong's personal right who he tells who his teacher was. If he announced to the world who his teacher was, you'd have morons saying he's living of his teachers name and other such bull, he can't win either way.

BTW, are you trying to say Master wong is self taught?  if you are, I can tell you for sure he isn't.


----------



## VT_Vectis (Mar 21, 2014)

[/QUOTE] It's Master Wong's personal right who he tells who his teacher was. If he announced to the world who his teacher was, you'd have morons saying he's living of his teachers name and other such bull, he can't win either way.

BTW, are you trying to say Master wong is self taught?  if you are, I can tell you for sure he isn't.[/QUOTE]

Get over it mate, it was a joke, the bloke didn't mean anything by it so  let that be an end to it and let's get back on topic instead of thread jacking, eh? 

WingChun100: glad you're getting on well with your training and good luck with your footwork etc.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks. Last night I got some tips on improving my lan Sao, which I mentioned in another thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 21, 2014)

Wingsingh said:


> he's living of his teachers name ...


This is a valid issue too. To mention your teacher's name is to respect your linkage. But you just can't live under your teacher's shadow for the rest of your life. If you have never mentioned your teacher's name is not good. If you mention your teacher's name everyday, it's not good either. Where will you draw that line?


----------



## almost a ghost (Mar 23, 2014)

Wingsingh said:


> It's Master Wong's personal right who he tells who his teacher was.



You're 100% correct, it is his right. However, when you flood youtube with endless videos, call yourself a 'master', and act like quite the character ("squeeze the titties!") then people are going to ask questions about you and your history and then make comments on how odd it is that someone is doing so much to get his name out there is so hush-hush about his own personal training history.



> If he announced to the world who his teacher was, you'd have morons saying he's living of his teachers name and other such bull, he can't win either way.



There are many things you want to know about something/someone when deciding to fork over the money: A new employee requires a resume (or whatever you call it in limey-land ); a package of food has ingredients; and your doctor has a degree on his wall from a medical school(s). Why should a martial arts teacher be any different.


----------



## Wingsingh (Mar 24, 2014)

It's Master Wong's personal right who he tells who his teacher was. If he announced to the world who his teacher was, you'd have morons saying he's living of his teachers name and other such bull, he can't win either way.

BTW, are you trying to say Master wong is self taught?  if you are, I can tell you for sure he isn't.[/QUOTE]

Get over it mate, it was a joke, the bloke didn't mean anything by it so  let that be an end to it and let's get back on topic instead of thread jacking, ,eh? 

WingChun100: glad you're getting on well with your training and good luck with your footwork etc.[/QUOTE]

I was replying to another poster if you didn't notice!


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 24, 2014)

Wingsingh said:


> It's Master Wong's personal right who he tells who his teacher was. If he announced to the world who his teacher was, you'd have morons saying he's living of his teachers name and other such bull, he can't win either way.
> 
> BTW, are you trying to say Master wong is self taught?  if you are, I can tell you for sure he isn't.



Get over it mate, it was a joke, the bloke didn't mean anything by it so  let that be an end to it and let's get back on topic instead of thread jacking, ,eh? 

WingChun100: glad you're getting on well with your training and good luck with your footwork etc.[/QUOTE]

I was replying to another poster if you didn't notice![/QUOTE]

My lan sao is already improving. Thanks for asking!


----------

